# YARD BIRDS



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey, I found these and thought they would make great craft fair items to sale. The sanding is the hardest part and the painting is the longest part.tell what yall think.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Love them all - but especially the ducks - we live by a lake --- full of ducks!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love them!!!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

nitnana said:


> Love them all - but especially the ducks - we live by a lake --- full of ducks!


A lady at church ordered one ,she wanted it to look like it was going to land. As a duck hunter , I knew what they looked like landing so I bent the wings more ,and she mounted it on a limb of a tree at the edge of her pond.


----------



## kdonahue (Sep 22, 2011)

Really neat idea is there patterns for these


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I do like these...nicely done!...You should have no problem selling these...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

They are really fun!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What a clever idea. Love them all.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I love the pink flamingos! You should have no trouble selling them


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute, but what are they made from?


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

Very cute good idea about craft shows and fairs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

They are great!!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cute, I love them.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> I love the pink flamingos! You should have no trouble selling them


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

They are great! You should not have any trouble selling them - hope they are a winner for you. I love 'em all.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the ducks.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

You have done an outstanding job. They will make wonderful unusual yard art. I decorate my yard and would be thrilled to have something like these in it.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

These are wonderful! Are they made out of metal? If so, what needs to be sanded, the edges? I imagine the painting does take a long time, and I hope you treat them somehow to protect them against the elements. Good luck with sales and keep it fun!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

karverr said:


> Hey, I found these and thought they would make great craft fair items to sale. The sanding is the hardest part and the painting is the longest part.tell what yall think.


These are incredible!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice! Love them all.


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how much fun is that
Very creative and well done


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How nice they are. You will have no trouble selling any of them.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Are they made from plastic bottles? Like javex..etc?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

ladies, these are cut from 4" pvc pipe schedule 20 or 40. use the thick wall pipe. you have to sand the edges and both sides so paint will stick, use krylon fusion spray paint. Patterns are online for sale,google pvc birds,they are around $25.I purchased a heat gun that is rated at 1600 watts, be careful practice on scrap to get the distance right or you will scorch and bubble the plastic.use a very fine grit sandpaper as not to scratch the bird, i use 220 grit.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I don't approve of the "hunting" part...but I do like the birds you made. What are they made out of? Since you said "sanding" I am assuming wood? Btw, I like the sanding part the most when working with wood. Feels amazing.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

They would look great in my yard.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I think of PVC Pipe this is not what comes to my mind  but WOW you did an amazing job!! I love them.. I love the fact that no two are alike and they all have their own personality's... you will have No problem selling them! What price would you put on something like this? I am looking for yard art. I am leaning towards mosaics. A Sea Gull like this would be fun... our Pelicans are more of a sandy grey color too.. and very large! they don't scare off to easily and if your not careful you could walk right up to one.. NOT a good idea... yours are much more friendly


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! I wish I lived nearer to you, I would love a couple of those in my garden. I think they will just fly off the shelves! ( sorry, couldn't resist it)


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Tallie9 said:


> I do like these...nicely done!...You should have no problem selling these...


Could not agree more! :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love them'


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are so cute - should really sell well


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

When is the craft fair? I'd like to buy the flamingos.

Elle


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

How cute, well done with your workmanship, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Lovely. They come to life. Your painting is perfect. They should sell faster than You can make them. Amazing that they
come from PVC pipe. I would of though they were metal, something from a plow or farm tool.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Love them all, but the flamingos are my favorites!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Very crafty of you! They're REALLY great. I live in FL and that type of lawn décor is very popular. Wonderful!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

You have found a great craft to sell at fairs. I am impressed also. I thought they looked familiar with the curves of the wings and tail feathers. They are very modern looking! That makes me like them even more. You better make a lot, they will 'fly' off your shelf. Good Luck!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Ronie said:


> When I think of PVC Pipe this is not what comes to my mind  but WOW you did an amazing job!! I love them.. I love the fact that no two are alike and they all have their own personality's... you will have No problem selling them! What price would you put on something like this? I am looking for yard art. I am leaning towards mosaics. A Sea Gull like this would be fun... our Pelicans are more of a sandy grey color too.. and very large! they don't scare off to easily and if your not careful you could walk right up to one.. NOT a good idea... yours are much more friendly


our pelicans are more grayish too, I am working on a lsrge one and it will be gra and black.I have looked at some online that go for way too much, I think a fair price would be $20 for the small birds and $30 for the large. If I make a group together I will charge accordingly. They are not hard to make at all, they are good therapy for my left arm since I had my stroke.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

lot of work all worth it. They look beautiful. An attraction to any yard.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

all very nice.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I think they are great


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow you get paid to your therapy!

Have you seen a Blue Heron,? my son's favorite.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I love yard art!! They are great!!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Very creative...they should sell.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

I think my favorite is the Mallards! They are all awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

i love them you make them what are they made of . 

how much do you charge.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

please see previous post


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely adorable !!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Love them


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love them all, but would love the flamingos, that was my late daughters favorite. Yes I think they will sell. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Love them


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I love them all. Beautifully done. :thumbup:


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

It the prices you are considering, please let us know when they will be up for sale...there are "a few" that I would like to have.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

If they sell well at the craft shows I may consider saleing online, I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

They are all fabulous!


----------

